# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  sto ocekivati od pravnog & psiholoskog savjetovanja?

## pino

Posto je pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje sad obavezno za sve, pa cak i one koji idu na inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf, pitam se kako ce to izgledati - i kako bi trebalo izgledati. I najvaznije - gdje mislite da cete to obaviti, posebno ako idete privatno ili ako bolnica ne organizira? 

Zakon kaze u clanku 8: 



> Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje za bračne drugove obvezno je prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje.
> 
> Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> 
> Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> 
> Zdravstvena ustanova u kojoj se provodi medicinska oplodnja može sama osigurati provođenje pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja, a ako to ne može obvezna je uputiti bračne drugove u drugu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se provode ova savjetovanja ili kod osoba ovlaštenih za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje te kod magistra prava zbog pravnog savjetovanja.


Zanima me ako ima koji pravnik na forumu koji bi mogao reci sta ce se reci na tom pravnom savjetovanju. Jedine odredba koje u Obiteljskom pravu se ticu ovoga se odnosi na donirane spolne stanice ili na sumnju malverzacija - i pitam se da li je uopce bilo takvih slucajeva u Hrvatskoj kad se ovi clanci primijenili: 

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/306171.html



> 4.  Posebne odredbe o majčinstvu i očinstvu djeteta začetog uz medicinsku pomoć
> 
> Članak 85.
> 
> Nije dopušteno u sudskom postupku utvrđivati ili osporavati majčinstvo, odnosno očinstvo djeteta koje je začeto u postupku oplodnje uz medicinsku pomoć i suglasnost donatora.
> 
> Članak 86.
> 
> (1) Iznimno, majčin muž može osporavati očinstvo djeteta rođenog za vrijeme trajanja braka ili tijekom tristo dana od prestanka braka, ako je dijete začeto uz medicinsku pomoć sjemenom druge osobe bez pisanog muževa pristanka.
> ...


I sta bi jos to pravno savjetovanje trebalo sadrzavati - znate li? Pravnici?

----------


## Deja2

pino, članak 8. je baš nešto što sam jučer par puta iščitavala i koji  mi je totalno nejasan, je li savjetovanje potrebno samo jednom ili prije svakog (pa i prirodnog postupka), je li svaki psiholog i/ili psihijatar koji inače radi psihoterapiju podoban i što to znači pravno savjetovanje.

Napisat ću i upit našem vrlom ministru i tajniku, i kopirati Večernjem, možda bi trebalo i SDP-u.

----------


## Pinky

mene jos zanima hocu li ja sa mog juga trebat putovat u zg i za to... ili ce oformiti nekakve timove po zupanijama.

btw svaki put kad se sjetim te stavke zakona, dodje mi da odem u zagreb i tzv. ginekologa gadjam jajima   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

Deja, bas tako, to i mene zanima, sta znaci ono "svih". Po meni, to znaci da i inseminacija i prirodni IVF i zamrzavanje spolnih stanica spadaju u postupke, jer ti su svi postupci nabrojani kao "postupci medicinske oplodnje"; ali moglo bi se interpretirati kao samo jednom umjesto svaki put, sto bi ipak olaksalo stvar. 

Da se bar javi netko iz pravne struke...

----------


## mare41

[quote="pino"]Deja, bas tako, to i mene zanima, sta znaci ono "svih". Po meni, to znaci da i inseminacija i prirodni IVF i zamrzavanje spolnih stanica spadaju u postupke, jer ti su svi postupci nabrojani kao "postupci medicinske oplodnje"; 
Meni je jedan MPO odgovor da novi zakon ne razdvaja MPO postupke, dakle baš svi su uključeni, što znači i inseminacija.

----------


## Ameli

Evo što je jedna cura napisala na Potpomognutoj oplodnji, što su joj rekli u kbc Rijeka vezano uz ta mišljenja: 
"Meni je docentica rekla da ću prije tog postupka trebati pripremiti 
vjenčani list i stručno mišljenje pravnika i psihologa. Oni u bolnici 
to nemaju organizirano niti će uskoro imati, tako da će to pacjenti 
trebati napraviti i platiti privatno. Kod koga i gdje dobiti ta mišljenja 
još nitko naravno nema pojma!!! "

----------


## gupi51

Dakle ispada da nitko ne može u postupak dok se to ne organizira.  Ministrastvo to uređuje pravilnikom koji nije donijelo i ima rok 6 mjeseci. Ako bude tako ( ako se pravilnik donese za 6 mjeseci) prva žena u Hrvatskoj moći će na MPO tek u siječnju 2010 g. Pa čak i na najobičniji IUI.

----------


## sretna35

strašno :shock: 

ne samo da je zakon katastrofalno loš, nego je tern nepripremljen i za provođenje takvog katastrofalno lošeg zakona

ničemu se više nije za čuditi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

> tako da će to pacjenti 
> trebati napraviti i platiti privatno.


Pa ljudi moji, mi onda nećemo ni imati dijete tj. nećemo ga moći priuštiti..pa ne možemo muž i ja priuštiti pravno i psihološko savjetovalište svaki put, nema se novaca..
Njegova dijagnoza je takva da sa 3% onih koji valjaju imamo tako malu šansu, koliko ćemo savjetovanja morati proći i koliko novaca dati..Zašto se ja svaki put rasplačem kada se raspravlja o bilo kojoj točki ovoga idiotskog zakona..?
Pa mi samo želimo dijete..

----------


## Gabi

Sve se više bojim kako će to u praksi funkcionirati (i koliko će nas to koštati ... i živaca i novaca)   :Sad:  . A novaca za Mb jednostavno nemam   :Crying or Very sad:  . Ostala mi je još samo jedna nada, a to je Ustavni sud.

----------


## Ginger

ja mogu samo reći - strašno!!!
stvarno su se potrudili na svaki način onemogućiti nam i doći do postupka, a kamo li začeti u takvom postupku
pa kako ću ja iz mjeseca u mjesec ići na savjetovanje ako mislim ići na prirodnjake (koji su mi, pogotovo uz ovaj zakon, jedina opcija)
odmah se   :Crying or Very sad:  
i onda se sjetim svih onih koji nemaju niti jednu bebicu, pa vrištim od plača   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

a pesimistična sam i po pitanju Ustavnog suda  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

i ja sam pesimistična po pitanju Ustavnog suda   :Sad:  
a o savjetovanju mogu samo reći da je to jedan od hrpe idiotizama navedenih u ovom zakonu bez ikakvih konkretnih informacija, ciljeva, načina provedbe i svega ostalog.... nema šanse da hrpa pravilnika do kraja izregulira bedastoće napisane u zakonu.... i to će biti štivo za dobro proučavati iz kojih će isplivati sljedeća hrpa pitanja...

----------


## lisa84

mm je neki dan nazvao odjel humane u Rijeci i pitao šta će biti s tim postupcima, šta nam još treba, bla, bla...
Rekli su mu da oni sve upute dobiju od HZZO-a, a da još nisu ništa dobili. Da možemo nazvat njih, al sumnjaju da će i oni nešto znat.
Nek se javimo na odjel kako smo se dogovorili s dr. pa ćemo vidjet.  :/ 
I da, rekli su da su zato i uzeli nešto manje ljudi za rujan, da vide kako će to funkcionirat.
A ja sam sve sigurnija da neće funkcionirat nikako.   :Sad: 

Ma da bar nisam toliko u depri ovih dana... ne mogu se pokrenut nikako...

Međutim, ja mislim da se ta savjetovanja, kad se organiziraju, neće provodit prije svakog postupka... to izgleda previše pedantno za naše zdravstvo, skupo je, a i bespotrebno. 
Pa nismo senilni, ako smo sterilni!   :Laughing:  

mmaslačak, Ginger, Gabi   :Love:

----------


## pino

Cure, ne bit u depri! Napravit cemo pritisak na ministarstvo, vidjet cete. Pocet ce se milinovic itekako bojat zena. gore glavu! 

Nego, gledam web stranice raznih drzavnih bolnica, i evo sto mi je palo u oci: http://www.kbc-rijeka.hr/ivf/psihologija.htm  - jel netko nesto zna o ovome? Bilo bi mi cudno da nesto ne organiziraju u Rijeci kad vec imaju ljude koji se time bave.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja ću priznati odmah da meni treba psiho terapija, ali ne ova koju ministar forsira, meni evo otkako je izglasan ovaj sramotni zakon nije nikako dobro!
Ja kad pomislim šta sve opet treba proći a koliko smo vremena izgubili..
Sve me neka depresija lovi kad sam sama, kad sam u društvu ne mislim o tome, al evo male s posla do stana dumi u glavi o posljedicama zakona, dođem u stan ako je muž doma sve ok, jesam li sama tuga neopisiva, zato kažem da mi treba terapija, a kad ću ići na to njihovo savjetovanje fino ću da drmnem jedan Normabel pa pričaj ti savjetniče šta hoćeš, ja ću samo klimati glavom ima da odmah prođem! Jel ako ne popijem mogu me sa tog savjetovanja drito u Vrapče, nema mi spasa.

----------


## Ameli

ja sam isto pronašla odavno tu informaciju da odjel humane na kbc rijeka ima psihologa ali nemam pojma čemu to služi jer ja sam tamo odradila punoo postupka i nikad me nisu slalili kod psihologa niti me pitali dali imam potrebe za psihologom, a i ostale cure koje znam nisu nikad bile. kako sam odjel prošla uzduž i poprijekjo nisam niti vidjela nigdje ordinaciju te dotične psihologice a mislim da se radi o dr.Karin Kuljanić - žena od jednog mpo doktora. cure koje odlazite u rijeku ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## Gost 1

Ma ovo je bestidno do bola, samo pokazatelj koliko je moguće poniziti čovjeka, samo ako pogrešni ljudi dobiju priliku igrati se boga (zakonodavca).




> Članak 8
> 
> Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje za bračne drugove obvezno je prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje.
> 
> Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> 
> Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> 
> Zdravstvena ustanova u kojoj se provodi medicinska oplodnja može sama osigurati provođenje pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja, a ako to ne može obvezna je uputiti bračne drugove u drugu zdravstvenu ustanovu u kojoj se provode ova savjetovanja ili kod osoba ovlaštenih za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje te kod magistra prava zbog pravnog savjetovanja.


Dakle, ako se prije najobičnije inseminacije na posavjetujete s pravnikom i psihologom ili psihoterapeutom






> Članak 50
> Novčanom kaznom od 70.000,00 do 250.000,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj pravna osoba ako:
> 
> 2. obavi postupak medicinske oplodnje bez propisanog pravnog i psihološkog ili psihoterapijskog savjetovanja (članak 8.)


Umobolno!
No, bit će više argumenata za ustavne suce

----------


## ZO

svaki put ostanem šokirana na informacije koje već znam, kao da iznova nikako ne mogu vjerovat da je ovo zaista tako....  :Mad:

----------


## gupi51

Pretužno je sve ovo. Svaki put kad se sjetim ovoga dobijem čvor u želucu.
A dok mene boli želudac cijenjeni ministar se šepuri gol na jahti.

----------


## Biene

_Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu._ 
Cure, ima na forumu koja pravnica da mi ovo objasni.
Koji obiteljskopravni učinci proizlaze iz postupka?

----------


## Gost 1

> Cure, ima na forumu koja pravnica da mi ovo objasni.
> Koji obiteljskopravni učinci proizlaze iz postupka?


Ima.
No ukretko, ovo je prepisano iz prijedloga zakona iz 2004. godine koji nikada nije ugledao svjetlo dana (na žalost).

No u prijedlogu iz 2004. pravno i psihološko savjetovanje odnosilo se samo na heterolognu oplodnju, gdje pravno savjetovanje doista može imati nekog smisla, odnosno osobama koje nisu dovoljno upoznate s pravnim učincima donacije (bilo davateljima, bilo primateljima donacije) objasniti pravne učinke donacije.

Što se tiče homologne oplodnje, pravno savjetovanje je obično izživljavanje zakonodavca.

U civiliziranom svijetu dovoljan je pisani pristanak na postupak obiju osoba čije se gamete oplođuju.

Pogotovo je to dovoljno kod nas gdje nema pohrane zametaka, pa nikakve neočekivane situacije (npr. razvod ili smrt partnera dok imaju zamrznute zametke) niti ne mogu nastupiti.

Pa niti u tom slučaju ne treba posebnog pravnog savjetovanja.
Ovo se da usporediti sa situacijom kao da je npr. potrebno pravno savjetovanje svakom paru prije vjenčanja, kako bi se upozorili na pravne učinke neočekivanih ili neželjenih posljedica.
Ili npr. pravno savjetovanje svakoj osobi prije transfuzije krvi..ili...ma apsurdno do bola.

Bolje da stanem, ako nastavim, imat će moderatori što brisati...

----------


## Biene

> Što se tiče homologne oplodnje, pravno savjetovanje je obično izživljavanje zakonodavca.


 Ma znam,  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

Treba reci da je i u prijedlogu ovog zakona to savjetovanje bilo samo za heterolognu oplodnju - ali je u saborskom odboru za zdravstvo, 26. sjednica, 23.6.2009., pod predsjedanjem Hebranga, to je promijenjeno u savjetovanje za sve. Amandman V. http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?art=28836



> Amandman  V
> 
> U članku 8. stavku 1. riječi:“postupka heterologne oplodnje u kojima se koriste darivane spolne stanice“ zamjenjuju se riječima:“svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje“.
> 
> Obrazloženje
> 
> Predloženim amandmanom uređuje se da je prethodno pravno, te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje obvezno i kod homologne i kod heterologne oplodnje.


Tako da znate - to vam je Hebrang priskrbio. Ako trebate neki razlog kako cete glasati na slijedecim izborima. 

Znaci pravno savjetovanje ce biti potpuno pro forma. Jer tesko je ocekivati da ce biti doniranih stanica u Hrvatskoj (kad se zapravo ima sta reci).

----------


## mare41

Ja pretpostavljam da će se savjetovanje obavljati u MPO klinikama (to mi zvuči logično), inače, svaka bolnica ima pravnu službu i psihologe (ako ne onda psihijatre), ono što ne kužim-ako je savjetovanje zakonska obaveza, da li će to ići na teret HZZO-a pa će opći ginekolog davati uputnice za pravnika i psihologa? Ili će se to plaćati, a kome onda ide taj novac? Dotičnoj Ustanovi? Ja zaista vjerujem da će to biti pro forme, pogotovo što niko od tih ljudi nije stigao biti educiran. Toliko otvorenih neriješenih pitanja, a ljudi sigurno kreću vrlo brzo u postupke nakon ljetne stanke. I sve zato što Hebrang, kao radiolog, ne razumije koja je razlika između homolognog i heterelognog (zar nije logično pitati nekog ko zna?). Ludilo, u svakom pogledu.

----------


## aenea

Mene cijelo vrijeme muči da li je zaista u pitanju neznanje ili ipak čista zloba i manipulacije. I ne mogu odlučit koja mi je opcija gora.

----------


## mare41

[size=9]Mene cijelo vrijeme muči da li je zaista u pitanju neznanje ili ipak čista zloba i manipulacije. I ne mogu odlučit koja mi je opcija gora.
Vjerojatno si u pravu, meni je samo palo napamet neznanje jer niko u zdravstvu se nije usrećio s njim dok je bio ministar.

----------


## gupi51

Danas je u Jutarnjem članak na ovu temu i zaključak je da u Hrvatskoj ništa od MPO sve dok se ne donesu uredbe.
Eto.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Stvarno su nam "humano pomogli" i mislili na nas pacijente ministar i njegovo društvo.

----------


## nina1

> Danas je u Jutarnjem članak na ovu temu i zaključak je da u Hrvatskoj ništa od MPO sve dok se ne donesu uredbe.
> Eto.   
> Stvarno su nam "humano pomogli" i mislili na nas pacijente ministar i njegovo društvo.


upravo pročitala....
još sam u šoku  :shock:

----------


## aenea

Da, to je prestrašno, al znali smo da nas čeka..

----------


## jogobela

Jutros čim sam oči otvorila kaže mi muž da pročitam taj članak u Jutarnjem.Baš fino za dobro jutro...dakle,ništa do daljnjega...Kako sam bijesna,joooj!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gost 1

> Darivateljica jajnih stanica i darivatelj sjemenih stanica može biti samo osoba koja je punoljetna, poslovno sposobna i zdrava te koja je pristala darivati sjemene ili jajne stanice prema odredbama ovoga Zakona.
> 
> *Ako je osoba iz stavka 1. ovoga članka u braku, za darivanje spolnih stanica potreban je i pristanak njezinog bračnog druga dan u pisanom obliku.*


Evo još jednog dragocjenog doprinosa u poboljšanju originalnog prijedloga ovog zakona 

(boldano je amandman saborskog odbora za zdravstvo od 23.6.09.)

No koga briga, donacija i tako neće biti...

----------


## mmaslacak

Mene je briga, eno napisala sam na temi Doniranje jajnih stanica da želim..
Već sam mužu rekla da imam tu namjeru, a pristati mora   :Laughing:

----------


## mačkulina

4. Posebne odredbe o majčinstvu i očinstvu djeteta začetog uz medicinsku pomoć 

Članak 85. 

Nije dopušteno u sudskom postupku utvrđivati ili osporavati majčinstvo, odnosno očinstvo djeteta koje je začeto u postupku oplodnje uz medicinsku pomoć i suglasnost donatora. 

Članak 86. 

(1) Iznimno, majčin muž može osporavati očinstvo djeteta rođenog za vrijeme trajanja braka ili tijekom tristo dana od prestanka braka, ako je dijete začeto uz medicinsku pomoć sjemenom druge osobe bez pisanog muževa pristanka. 

(2) Žena koja je dijete rodila, koje je začeto jajnom stanicom druge žene, ima pravo osporavati majčinstvo ako je do oplodnje uz medicinsku pomoć došlo bez njezinog pisanog pristanka. 

(3) Žena čijom jajnom stanicom je dijete začeto bez njezinog pisanog pristanka ima pravo osporavati majčinstvo ženi koja ga je rodila ako istovremeno traži da se utvrdi njezino majčinstvo. 

(4) Tužba radi osporavanja majčinstva, odnosno očinstva može se podnijeti u roku od šest mjeseci od dana saznanja da je do začeća došlo na način iz stavka 1., 2. i 3. ovoga članka, a najkasnije do navršene sedme godine života djeteta. 

(5) Ako su osobe iz stavka 1., 2. i 3. ovoga članka saznale prije rođenja djeteta da je došlo do začeća tužbu radi osporavanja majčinstva, odnosno očinstva mogu podnijeti u roku od šest mjeseci od dana rođenja djeteta. 

ovo što je iz Obiteljskog zakona - to utvrđuje samo i isključivo SUD i utvrđuje se u sudskom postupku.
Nije dopušteno niti jednom jedinom pravniku da preispituje ono što je u nadležnosti sud-a, ako to netko i učini rješenje takvog pravnika u ovom slučaju je nevaljano i oborivo (sudski).

Stoga ovi pravnici o kojima se u Jutarnjem listu govori po meni bi mogli biti jedino specijalisti Obiteljskog prava koji bi mogli dati 'mišljenje' ali opet tu nadležnost trebaju dobiti od Ministarstva pravosuđa kao nadležnog ministarstva ili Vlade kao neki novoformirani Ured.
Odvjetnici Obiteljkog prava u ZAgrebu i Hrvatskoj postoje ali nemaju dozvolu za ovaj tip rada.
Možda CEntri za socijalnu skrb.. ali tu je pak druga problematika.. ekipa pravnika po centrima je većinom bez pravosudnog ispita i opet njihova odluka je po Obiteljskom zakonu osporiva - jer niti nemaju nadležnost za donošenje a ni kvalifikaciju koja se traži

----------


## mačkulina

> Ja pretpostavljam da će se savjetovanje obavljati u MPO klinikama (to mi zvuči logično), inače, *svaka bolnica ima pravnu službu* i psihologe (ako ne onda psihijatre), ono što ne kužim-ako je savjetovanje zakonska obaveza, da li će to ići na teret HZZO-a pa će opći ginekolog davati uputnice za pravnika i psihologa? Ili će se to plaćati, a kome onda ide taj novac? Dotičnoj Ustanovi? Ja zaista vjerujem da će to biti pro forme, pogotovo što niko od tih ljudi nije stigao biti educiran. Toliko otvorenih neriješenih pitanja, a ljudi sigurno kreću vrlo brzo u postupke nakon ljetne stanke. I sve zato što Hebrang, kao radiolog, ne razumije koja je razlika između homolognog i heterelognog (zar nije logično pitati nekog ko zna?). Ludilo, u svakom pogledu.


moli Boga dragog da takvom pravniku ne dođeš.. to su uglavnom žene od kojih 50 godina koje se nisu educirale od dana kada su faks završile i koje su u sindikatu i samo znaju tražiti svoja prava iz radnog odnosa i trgovati svinjskim polovicama.

Moli Boga da te takav pravnik ne obrađuje...

Tu treba pravnik koji je elokventan, obazriv, koji kuži problematiku oko procedure i da ovakav tip savjetovanja bude formalan.. ionako to je odluka samog para da li će i kada na MPO

----------


## pino

Ali gle mackulina, pravnik koji obavlja savjetovanje ne daje rjesenje o dozvoli za MPO, nego obavlja savjetovanje za obavljanje kojeg izdaje potvrdu. Tj. pravnik nema pravo uskratiti paru MPO postupak, bar to nigdje u zakonu ne pise, to je samo savjetodavni postupak.

----------


## mačkulina

> Ali gle mackulina, pravnik koji obavlja savjetovanje ne daje rjesenje o dozvoli za MPO, nego obavlja savjetovanje za obavljanje kojeg izdaje potvrdu. Tj. pravnik nema pravo uskratiti paru MPO postupak, bar to nigdje u zakonu ne pise, to je samo savjetodavni postupak.


da ali opet treba imati potrebnu edukaciju.... kužiš...? 
Osim a*ko je taj postupak formalnost.. a ako i jest.. onda je nepotreban..
što bi tebi formalist u formalnom postupku trebao reći?*

Hoće skratiti državnu upravu a onda ovakvim načinom opet podebljavaju..

JA ne razumijem što zakonodavac hoće.. majke mi ne razumijem

----------


## mačkulina

evo pokušavam ponovno vidjeti dio citiranog Obiteljskog zakona i ne vidim smisao uopće.Pa ionako su to sve situacije zbog kojih dolazi do tužbi i zbog kojih sve odlazi na sud.

Što bi trebao taj pravnik.,... naglas kao djeci pročitati dva tri članka? pa to svako od nas zna..
Nadalje, prevesti na zdravonarodni jezik dva članka.. pa Obiteljski zakon je uz Zakon o radu najrazumljiviji zakon i to svatko razumije..
Nadalje.-. što bi pravnik trebao? Zaplašiti Oca rečenicom.. ako ostaviš majku i bebu mama će te tužiti.. ja majke mi mile nemam pojma...

*Ja J+jedino smisao vidim kod pravika da trambunja o konvenciji za zaštitu djece i dječijim pravima iz Obiteljskog zakona budućim MPO-vcima i da je jedno od prava djeteta da sazna istinu o sebi i svom podrijetlu te načinu kako je začeto.
To je jedino što meni pada napamet da je smisao pravnika u ovom slučaju....
Nešto slično što se radi kod posvojenja u Centru za socijalnu skrb*

Ali budući MPO-vci ne moraju ga slušati uopće....

----------


## ina33

Mislim da će taj pravnik čitati članke iz Obiteljskog zakona MPO parovima, nešto kao na vjenčanju matičar...  :/.

----------


## pino

Ma da, to savjetovanje je postojalo samo za parove koji koriste donirane stanice, i kojima recimo ima smisla reci da se ne mogu odreci djeteta recimo trazeci utvrdjivanje ocinstva. I takvo savjetovanje u svijetu postoji  i ne trebas biti nikakav poseban advokat da to napravis, glavno da si "strucnjak" s pravosudnim ispitom. 

Za homolognu oplodnju nema smisla. Tj. nema nikakvih posebnih obiteljsko-pravnih posljedica. Moze se jedino pricati o tome kakvog smisla ima dati svoj pristanak na postupak i reci im da mogu povuci pristanak do trenutka transfera. Ali to je sve. Zato to i jest formalnost, ali sad je postala zakonski trazena formalnost s kaznom od 70,000-250,000kn za ustanovu i 7,000-25,000 za fizicku osobu koja provodi MPO postupak bez te potvrde.

----------


## Lorien

> Mislim da će taj pravnik čitati članke iz Obiteljskog zakona MPO parovima, nešto kao na vjenčanju matičar...  :/.


Ina33, tu si u pravu. 

U homolognoj oplodnji takvo pravno savjetovanje nema smisla jer nema nikakve razlike u djetetu začetog MPO spolnim stanicama svojih bioloških roditelja i prirodno začetog djeteta. Ali, upravo mi je palo na pamet kako bi to mogao biti još jedan argument za ustavnu tužbu - ova odredba diskriminira parove koji su u MPO postupku u odnosu na ostale buduće roditelje, jer kada bi svi bili pred zakonom jednaki onda bi i budući roditelji koji nisu bili u MPO postupku tijekom trudnoće morali proći pravno savjetovanje. 

Naravno nemojte misliti da time potičem da se to uvede za sve, samo isticem kako mi je ova odredba pretragična.

----------


## ina33

> Ali, upravo mi je palo na pamet kako bi to mogao biti još jedan argument za ustavnu tužbu - ova odredba diskriminira parove koji su u MPO postupku u odnosu na ostale buduće roditelje, jer kada bi svi bili pred zakonom jednaki onda bi i budući roditelji koji nisu bili u MPO postupku tijekom trudnoće morali proći pravno savjetovanje.


Mislim da je tako nešto govorio i biolog Kniewald.

----------


## mačkulina

> Mislim da će taj pravnik čitati članke iz Obiteljskog zakona MPO parovima, nešto kao na vjenčanju matičar...  :/.


oprosti ali meni je to besmisleno...
možda griješim jer sam pravnik, ali svaka pismena osoba i poslovno sposobna shvaća članke Obiteljksog zakona.

Jel shvaćaš što želim reći... za formalnu glupost (ako će to uopće tako biti) kompliciraju postupak oko MPO.

Vremena se nema, MPO-ovci ionako nisu balavci od 18... to su uglavnom većinom ljudi preko 30 i više godina te je svaki ciklus (barem po meni) bitan da se počne.
Ovakva formalnosti samo odlažu vrijeme koje u MPO vrlo često nije saveznik MPO-ovaca

----------


## mačkulina

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da će taj pravnik čitati članke iz Obiteljskog zakona MPO parovima, nešto kao na vjenčanju matičar...  :/.
> 
> 
> Ina33, tu si u pravu. 
> 
> *U homolognoj oplodnji takvo pravno savjetovanje nema smisla jer nema nikakve razlike u djetetu začetog MPO spolnim stanicama svojih bioloških roditelja i prirodno začetog djeteta*. Ali, upravo mi je palo na pamet kako bi to mogao biti još jedan argument za ustavnu tužbu - ova odredba diskriminira parove koji su u MPO postupku u odnosu na ostale buduće roditelje, jer kada bi svi bili pred zakonom jednaki onda bi i budući roditelji koji nisu bili u MPO postupku tijekom trudnoće morali proći pravno savjetovanje. 
> ...


pa o tome ja pričam ali ne tvojim rječnikom.. Totalno besmisleno... zakon je za sve isti... bilo začeto u spolnom odlosu ili u MPO..

----------


## Lorien

Mackulina, mislim da se svi ovdje slažemo s tim da je ovaj zakon katastrofa i sve što si rekla stoji, ali nije ovo jedina odredba koja mi (i vjerujem i svima ostalima) okreće želudac. Kad čitam taj zakon stvarno se osjećam ko građanin ne drugog, nego 50. reda jer moram ići na MPO. 
Ali mislim da sad nema koristi "crying over spilled milkshake" već je potrebno koncentrirati se na to kako dalje... srušit ga argumentirano na Ustavnom sudu, a u međuvremenu pokušati što bezbolnije proći ovaj period (nadam se vrlo kratak) kad je zakon na snazi.

----------


## Lorien

> Lorien prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali, upravo mi je palo na pamet kako bi to mogao biti još jedan argument za ustavnu tužbu - ova odredba diskriminira parove koji su u MPO postupku u odnosu na ostale buduće roditelje, jer kada bi svi bili pred zakonom jednaki onda bi i budući roditelji koji nisu bili u MPO postupku tijekom trudnoće morali proći pravno savjetovanje. 
> 
> 
> Mislim da je tako nešto govorio i biolog Kniewald.


Jel to bilo negdje u novinama ili na tv? Čitala sam većinu njegovih intervjua i stvarno mi se sviđa što govori.

----------


## iva_luca

> Darivateljica jajnih stanica i darivatelj sjemenih stanica može biti samo osoba koja je punoljetna, poslovno sposobna i zdrava te koja je pristala darivati sjemene ili jajne stanice prema odredbama ovoga Zakona.
> 
> *Ako je osoba iz stavka 1. ovoga članka u braku, za darivanje spolnih stanica potreban je i pristanak njezinog bračnog druga dan u pisanom obliku.*
> 
> 
> Evo još jednog dragocjenog doprinosa u poboljšanju originalnog prijedloga ovog zakona 
> 
> (boldano je amandman saborskog odbora za zdravstvo od 23.6.09.)
> 
> No koga briga, donacija i tako neće biti...


Eto ti ga na! Ako si u braku, više nisi slobodan odlučivati o svom tijelu jerbo si postao VLASNIŠTVO bračnog partnera! Doduše, moš dati bubreg, jetra, lijevo plućno krilo..... sve bez pisanog pristanka bračnog partnera, al malo spermića ili ne daj bože jajnu stanicu...ccc a ne ne!

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lorien prvotno napisa
> ...


Je, ali teško mi je navest di je to bilo i prekopavat cijeli onaj topic s novinskim članicma. Što dulje razmišljam o ovome zakonu, to su mi ova savjetovanja i ona potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti najružniji, nacrnji, najkafkijanskiji i najsramotniji dio. Doslovno ih osjećam kao žute zvijezde što su se prišivale Židovima u II. sv. ratu, sramotne su. Ona su tu stavljena isključivo kao vremenski buffer da se ljudima oteža. Logika je, vjerojatno, bila - zakonski ćemo jako sve smanjit jer nam je u cilju da se te neke "manipulacije" tj. ta "umjetna" ne rade ili rade što manje. Onda ćemo javnosti kao predstavit da mi to u biti radimo zbog njih i kvazi ćemo povećat broj postupaka na 6. Da ne bi slučajno ispalo da sad više ljudi koristi MPO ugradit ćemo brojne čeking mehanizme - dva mišljenja (to je vrijeđajuće za stručnjake, di se to još moraju dvaput potvrđivat dijagnoze, jer se i u neplodnosti i u drugim bolestima radi tako da primarni ginić ili liječnik upućuju specijalisti i to su već dva ako se ide državno), pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i tu glupost a propos poslovne sposobnosti. To je stvarno, stvarno sramotno za onog tko je to pisao jer nas stvarno pravi maloumnicima koji moraju dokazivat da to ipak nisu.

----------


## vikki

> Što dulje razmišljam o ovome zakonu, to su mi ova savjetovanja i ona potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti najružniji, nacrnji, najkafkijanskiji i najsramotniji dio. Doslovno ih osjećam kao žute zvijezde što su se prišivale Židovima u II. sv. ratu, sramotne su.


*X* I meni je to najogavniji dio. Hodaju li trudne tinejdžerice ili majke alkoholičarke (koje štancaju djecu ko na traci i onda ih ostavljaju po domovima, ali ih se ne odriču i ne daju u postupak posvojenja) na savjetovanja? Mislim da ne!

----------


## Lorien

> Što dulje razmišljam o ovome zakonu, to su mi ova savjetovanja i ona *potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti* najružniji, nacrnji, najkafkijanskiji i najsramotniji dio. Doslovno ih osjećam kao žute zvijezde što su se prišivale Židovima u II. sv. ratu, sramotne su.


Slažem se u potpunosti. Cijeli zakon u meni izaziva osjećaj da sam manje vrijedna od žohara jer trebam MPO. Sumnjam da ako bi mi trebala dijaliza bi morala od drugog doktora zatražiti potvrdu dijagnoze. Da ne spominjem dalje jer bi post bio predugačak.

Međutim, imam jednu nedoumicu. Očito sam negdje u zakonu propustila uočiti ali nigdje ne vidim gdje se spominje *potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti*. Čl. 6. spominje da "Pravo na medicinsku oplodnju uz uvjete iz članka 3. ovoga Zakona imaju *punoljetni i poslovno sposobni žena i muškarac* koji su u braku i koji su s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobni za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu" ali nigdje se ne spominje *potvrda*. 

Naime, poslovna sposobnost se po Obiteljskom zakonu presumira za sve osobe koje su punoljetne. Koliko ja znam ne postoji institucija koja izdaje potvrde o poslovnoj sposobnosti. Evidencija da li je netko lišen (djelomično ili potpuno) poslovne sposobnosti je u Centru za socijalnu skrb prema prijavljenom prebivalištu štićenika, ali koliko je meni poznato Centar ne izdaje potvrde da nekome nije oduzeta poslovna sposobnost.

Molim Vas prosvijetlite me ako sam nešto propustila uočiti u zakonu!

----------


## aenea

Mene u tom psihološkom savjetovanju iskreno brine, iako znam da osoba koja će ga vršiti nije kriva za postojanje te nebuloze, da neću moći pobjeći sprdnji i sarkazmu..a kad me krene, ne mogu se kontrolirat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

ooo da, i ja se bojim tog psihološkog savjetovanja
mogla bih im svašta sasuti u facu   :Mad:

----------


## drndalica

> ooo da, i ja se bojim tog psihološkog savjetovanja
> mogla bih im svašta sasuti u facu Mad


... i ispasti totalna luđakinja

To meni prvo pada na pamet. Jedna sam od onih koje trtare od "ispitivanja".  Kad vidim policajca na cesti najradije bi odmah stala (iako me nije zaustavio) i  SVE MU PRIZNALA  (što znam i ne znam)  :Laughing:  

Mislim, sva ta sranja mora da su užasno stresna, nepotrebna, iscrpljujuća i degradirajuća. Prva bi ljosnula na bilo kakvom testu tog tipa...

----------


## ina33

> Mene u tom psihološkom savjetovanju iskreno brine, iako znam da osoba koja će ga vršiti nije kriva za postojanje te nebuloze, da neću moći pobjeći sprdnji i sarkazmu..a kad me krene, ne mogu se kontrolirat


Ovo bi i mene brinulo, ali bi me MM tuknio ispod stola i spriječio u tome, pretpostavljam.

*Lorien*, u pravu si, mislim da se ne spominje, i vjerojatno sam ja kao laik malo "jump the gun" s time u svom neznanju da se to pravno pretpostavlja pa sam pak pretpostavila da će i za to trebat potvrda.

----------


## vikki

A razgovor i eventualne potvrde će biti u sklopu klinika u kojima se postupak obavlja? Prema jutrošnjem članku iz Jutarnjeg  :?

----------


## ina33

> A razgovor i eventualne potvrde će biti u sklopu klinika u kojima se postupak obavlja? Prema jutrošnjem članku iz Jutarnjeg  :?


Uz svu štednju u zdravstvu koja je nužna dok nam sjedaju na plaće za popunit državni proračun, on sad predlaže zapošljavanje 2 čovjeka na plaći, di bi klinikama tisuću puta bolje došao dodatni biolog, recimo, da štancaju stupidne potvrde! Sramota tko nam državu vodi!

----------


## Biene

Ja već duže vrijeme razmišljam na koji način bojkotirati ovo savjetovanje.
Naravno da ćemo svi na žalost  morti tamo pojaviti da dobijemo potvrdu, no ne želim se uopće dovesti u situaciju da me je strah da ne ispadnem podobna ili da me je strah što će me pitati ili da me je ne daj Bože strah da ne ispadnem dovoljno pristojna.
Ja ću kad odem na to savjetovanje (koliko sam shvatila oni te ne mogu odbiti da ne možes u postupak, samo te savjetuju) zaboraviti na pola sata da su me roditelji lijepo odgojili, neću se svađati već jednostavno neću ništa govoriti, gledati ću kroz prozor, staviti ću MP3, a čiča nek priča i valjda će shvatiti da mu je to uzalud pa će udariti pečat na potvrdu i doviđenja.

----------


## Lorien

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A razgovor i eventualne potvrde će biti u sklopu klinika u kojima se postupak obavlja? Prema jutrošnjem članku iz Jutarnjeg  :?
> 
> 
> Uz svu štednju u zdravstvu koja je nužna dok nam sjedaju na plaće za popunit državni proračun, on sad predlaže zapošljavanje 2 čovjeka na plaći, di bi klinikama tisuću puta bolje došao dodatni biolog, recimo, da štancaju stupidne potvrde! Sramota tko nam državu vodi!


Potpisujem u cijelosti! Ovo je sve veća i veća farsa.

----------


## ina33

Mislim... izazovnog li posla za nekog pravnika... 8 sati 5 dana tjedno pisuckat te stvari i čitat ljudima ko matičar  :?...  Takvo usku specijalizaciju u pravu ili bilo kojoj struci, a da nije rad u tvornici, nisam još vidjela...

----------


## vikki

Samo gomilanje administracije koja je u svim javnim ustanovama ionako troma, neučinkovita i vrlo često sasvim nepotrebna   :Sad:

----------


## Lorien

mogli su to regulirati na način da u pismenoj formi napišu sve čim te trebaju prosvijetliti i ti onda svojim potpisom potvrđuješ da si upoznat sa svim pravnim posljedicama blablabla. 
ovo mi je stvarno suludo.

----------


## ina33

> Samo gomilanje administracije koja je u svim javnim ustanovama ionako troma, neučinkovita i vrlo često sasvim nepotrebna


I onda će nam kukat da zbog svjetske krize uvode harač, nesposobnjakovići najobičniji!

----------


## ina33

> mogli su to regulirati na način da u pismenoj formi napišu sve čim te trebaju prosvijetliti i ti onda svojim potpisom potvrđuješ da si upoznat sa svim pravnim posljedicama blablabla. 
> ovo mi je stvarno suludo.


Normalno, tako se to radi u Mariboru, di se ne razbacuju ljuskim i inim resursima.

----------


## lilium

[quote="Lorien"]mogli su to regulirati na način da u pismenoj formi napišu sve čim te trebaju prosvijetliti i ti onda svojim potpisom potvrđuješ da si upoznat sa svim pravnim posljedicama blablabla. 
quote]
upravo tako!

----------


## aenea

Pa kako će onda barbe zaposlit nekoga? Ako ide pisani oblik "savjetovanja", mogu svoje zaposlit samo na fotokopirki, a njima je to zasigurno ispod časti.

----------


## vikki

> Lorien prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mogli su to regulirati na način da u pismenoj formi napišu sve čim te trebaju prosvijetliti i ti onda svojim potpisom potvrđuješ da si upoznat sa svim pravnim posljedicama blablabla. 
> ovo mi je stvarno suludo.
> 
> 
> Normalno, tako se to radi u Mariboru, di se ne razbacuju ljuskim i inim resursima.


E, kod nas se proračunski novac ovako baca, a onda se nadoknađuje od ionako premalih plaća i mirovina.

----------


## maya3

cure oprostite ako već ima negdje napisano (neda mi se pretraživat) dali i mi koji smo već bili u postupcima MPO  moramo proći psihološko savjetovanje :?

----------


## Kadauna

> cure oprostite ako već ima negdje napisano (neda mi se pretraživat) dali i mi koji smo već bili u postupcima MPO  moramo proći psihološko savjetovanje :?


Draga Maya3, 

vidim da iz grada naseg ministra, pa te molim info da li znas da li su se u Gospickoj bolnici radili abortus dok je ministar bio ravnatelj bolnice? Pitale su to cure na drugom topicu. 

Sto se tice tvog pitanja, gle, SVI moraju na psiholosko/psihatrijsko savjetovanje kao i na pravno prije MPO, ali ti svakako preporucujem da zakon procitas u potpunosti te da vidis da osim tog dijela ima mnogo drugih, gorih stvari u tom zakonu. 

Nemoj se ljutiti, ali mislim da mi koji idemo na MPO moramo biti informirane, bar da znamo sto pise u zakonu i  sto nas time ceka, a ceka nas blaga katastrofa, nazalost   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi

> cure oprostite ako već ima negdje napisano (neda mi se pretraživat) dali i mi koji smo već bili u postupcima MPO  moramo proći psihološko savjetovanje :?


Žalosno, ali da.

----------


## Pinky

kako bi trebale izgledati te potvrde?

da li nam ih, u ovom prijelaznom periodu, mogu izdati bilo koji pravnici/psihijatri?

----------


## Lorien

Pinky, mislim da ne jer zakon izričito propisuje da je to savjetovanje dužna organizirati zdravstvena ustanova, a ako nije organizirala da te je dužna uputiti na savjetovanje.

----------


## ninochka28

Ljudi moji sve više mi je zlo od ove države, dođe mi da se odselim zauvijek jer ovo ne postoji nigdje što se dešava kod nas...ja sam jedva dočekala da dobijem termin za IVF u 10 mjesecu i veselim se već jako dugo tome, odnosno živim za taj 10 mj. Zapravo mi je na neki način više muka od svega, hvata me teška depresija i plaće mi se od jada što se sve počelo događati. Čak i ta pravna i psihološka sranja me toliko ne zanimaju, ako treba obavit ću ih samo da me puste u 10 mj da idem na IVF. Ja samo znam da ja i moj muž toliko silno želimo dijete da će to dijete biti sigurno jako sretno. Ima toliko roditelja kojima bi trebalo zabranit da viđaju svoju djecu a mi koji toliko želimo djecu nas šalju na psihološka testiranja. Ma fuj Milinović i cijela Vlada. Svima bi im poželjela da se bar na tren nađu u našoj situaciji pa bi ih onda pitala....

----------


## tikica_69

> Mene u tom psihološkom savjetovanju iskreno brine, iako znam da osoba koja će ga vršiti nije kriva za postojanje te nebuloze, da neću moći pobjeći sprdnji i sarkazmu..a kad me krene, ne mogu se kontrolirat


Ja sam valjda kraljica sarkazma, iz mene izvire kao vulkan cim prezirem nesto ili nekoga....ja zaista ne znam kako cu to uspjeti kod sebe iskontrolirati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka28

Ma to su sve budalaštine izmišljene da zakompliciraju ljudima koji pate još više život....to treba kroz jedno uho unutra a kroz drugo van i lijepo reći hvala lijepa i doviđenja na izlasku kroz vrata  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gupi51

Ja nažalost ne znam prešutit jednom kad mi prekipi. A prekipjelo mi je odavno.
Žao mi je što ti ljudi koji nas budu "savjetovali" nisu krivi, ali ja teško da ću moći držati jezik za zubima. Već me sad strah same sebe.

----------


## Lorien

> *Lorien*, u pravu si, mislim da se ne spominje, i vjerojatno sam ja kao laik malo "jump the gun" s time u svom neznanju da se to pravno pretpostavlja pa sam pak pretpostavila da će i za to trebat potvrda.


ma bilo me stvarno strah da sam od silnog čitanja zakona ovakvu bitnu stvar propustila pa sam zato pitala. hvala na odgovoru   :Smile:

----------


## picek

evo mišljenje psihologa o tom psihološkom savjetovanju:
dakle, vidjela sam da se svašta spominje pa da razjasnim malo o čemu se radi ili bar kako ja to kao psiholog shvaćam.
na tom savjetovanju ne možete "pasti". tu ne rješavate nikakve testove (osim možda neki upitnik kao nadopuna savjetovanju), nitko vas ne procijenjuje jeste li vi sposobni za taj cijeli posupak ili ne. zadaća psihologa ili psihijatra je da malo popriča s vama, vidi kako vi shvaćate to u što se upuštate, razjasni vam cijeli postupak, te vas upozna sa učincima stresa, krizama kroz koje često prolaze ljudi koji su u postupku medicinske oplodnje. ono možda najvrijednije što i možete dobiti od tog razgovora je baš to da izbrbljate sve što vam je na duši, izvrijeđate zakonodavca, psihologa, sebe, svekrvu ili bilo koga tko vam je u tom trenutku stao na žulj (ili tamo već duže vremena stoji) i da izbacite sve te muke malo iz sebe. možda dobijete i koji savjet koji će vam u nekom trenutku i olakšati muke.

----------


## pino

eh da, to bi bilo idealno... medjutim, iz iskustva znam da nisu svi psiholozi upoznati s problemom neplodnosti, dapace. Npr sta ako ti kaze "pa zasto bi se mucila na tako jednom teskom i potencijalno opasnom putu?" ili "znas, zivot bez djece isto nije tako los". Ova savjetovanja ce vjerojatno provoditi socijalni radnici itd, koji se u stvarnom zivotu srecu sa svakakvim problemima (upitni roditelji, nezeljena djeca, razne ovisnosti), i onda imaju vrlo hm, poseban stav prema svemu tome... I koliko ce to moc biti kvalitetno buduci da pacijenata ima samo na VV oko 1000 novih godisnje...

----------


## picek

nažalost, dijelim tvoju bojazan jer sam čula i kolegice koje kažu da ako je bog odlučio da netko ne treba imati djecu, da to onda ljudi trebaju i prihvatiti. nemalo sam bila zgrožena što čujem tako nešto iz usta psihologa!
zato, raspitajte se dobro kod koga ćete!

----------


## Gabi

Šta će nam p@p savjetovanje kad imamo ovaj forum. Ovo je psihološko savjetovalište...savjeti i iskustva onih koji su to prošli. Ne treba mi netko soliti pamet i nametati mi "svoje mišljenje ili mišljenje svoje stranke", ili me gledati sa željenjem, razmatrati da li sam prestara ili predebela za postupak i sl.. Joj, cure, mene je već sad strah kako ću reagirati pred tom komisijom...mislim, ako uopće i započne primjena ovog suludog zakona.
Picek, mislim da nećemo moći birati kod koga ćemo na savjetovanje (jedino ako promjenimo kliniku), jer će klinike imati svoje komisije. Možda griješim ... nisam baš detaljno proučavala ovaj dio.

----------


## aenea

> evo mišljenje psihologa o tom psihološkom savjetovanju:
> dakle, vidjela sam da se svašta spominje pa da razjasnim malo o čemu se radi ili bar kako ja to kao psiholog shvaćam.
> na tom savjetovanju ne možete "pasti". tu ne rješavate nikakve testove (osim možda neki upitnik kao nadopuna savjetovanju), nitko vas ne procijenjuje jeste li vi sposobni za taj cijeli posupak ili ne. zadaća psihologa ili psihijatra je da malo popriča s vama, vidi kako vi shvaćate to u što se upuštate, razjasni vam cijeli postupak, te vas upozna sa učincima stresa, krizama kroz koje često prolaze ljudi koji su u postupku medicinske oplodnje. ono možda najvrijednije što i možete dobiti od tog razgovora je baš to da izbrbljate sve što vam je na duši, izvrijeđate zakonodavca, psihologa, sebe, svekrvu ili bilo koga tko vam je u tom trenutku stao na žulj (ili tamo već duže vremena stoji) i da izbacite sve te muke malo iz sebe. možda dobijete i koji savjet koji će vam u nekom trenutku i olakšati muke.


kao što je Gabi rekla - nećemo mi moć birat kod koga bi išli - svaka klinika će imati svoje. Ali što će se desiti, ako se psiholog ili pravnik pozovu na članak 38. i odbiju ti sudjelovanje u postupku? Jer prema tom članku i nemedicinsko osoblje ima pravo odbiti. Da, vjerojatno pretjerujem. Točnije, nadam se da pretjerujem, ali me Darkec i Jaca naučili da koliko god mi se činilo suludo i besmisleno - to ne znači da upravo to neće izvest. 
Psihološko savjetovanje ima smisla, ali po meni više kao mogućnost koja nam se pruža, a ne obveza. I to npr. meni sa prirodnjacima iz mjeseca u mjesec. Stvarno mi je to bezveze, jer jedva sa svojim ciklusima

----------


## aenea

...obavim i s medicinske strane ono što trebam.

otišao mi post prerano

----------


## Gabi

> Psihološko savjetovanje ima smisla, ali po meni više kao mogućnost koja nam se pruža, a ne obveza.


U normalnim uvjetima bi upravo tako trebalo biti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobar dan svima, uvjetno rečeno... Mislim da će Roda danas imati rekordan broj novih registriranih (među kojima sam i ja) a sve zahvaljujući tzv.ministru (kako netko tako niskog I.Q. i toliko primitivizma uopće smije biti ministar!?)
Ta osoba je zaslužila da mu se pljune u lice, služi na sramotu cijele ove jadne države...
Smijenimo ga! Treba prosvjedovati, i to bučno i žestoko! Kad je prosvjed???

----------


## Ginger

> jer sam čula i kolegice koje kažu da ako je bog odlučio da netko ne treba imati djecu, da to onda ljudi trebaju i prihvatiti


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   na ovo pooooluuuuudiiiiiiim!!!!!!
reci joj da kad joj se slijedeći put dijete ili netko njezin razboli, neka ga ni slučajno ne liječi, jer ako je bog tako htio - onda neka bude i dalje bolesno
bez obzira na posljedice
po njenim riječima je to božja volja i nek ju prihvati
 :Evil or Very Mad:  grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Pinky

ginger draga ne ljuti se, ima fakat svakakvih debila

kad mi stanu popovat da ne moram sve ovo prolazit, da se ne triba imat dicu pod svaku cijenu, ja ih samo upitam imaju li ih oni. odgovor je u 90% da. onda im kazem da ili nisu zasluzili da budu roditelji kad bi se djece tako lako odrekli (grublja verzija) ili im samo kazem: i kako ti mozes komentirati moj problem? i odem dalje

a to kako bog da, ti su mi najjaci. kad je o njima rijec guze bi  vragu dali samo da im je sve super, lipo i kako im pase

----------


## AuroraBlu

[quote="Ginger"]


> jer sam čula i kolegice koje kažu da ako je bog odlučio da netko ne treba imati djecu, da to onda ljudi trebaju i prihvatiti



Da, ali ako je taj isti _Bog_ odlučio da je netko bolestan, e onda to ne važi. Onda se čini sve (operacije, liječenje, antibiotici, cijepiva, bla bla...) ne bi li se izbjeglo tu neugodnu Božju volju. Licemjerni primitivci su ti koji komentiraju da treba prihvatit božju volju...

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:   ma nekad si jednostavno ne mogu pomoći....

----------


## Jim

Drage moje, sinoć sam u dahu gledala dnevnik i onoga specijalca ministra, tko ga uopće postavi na tu poziciju :shock: .
Ja sam ogorčena, jadna, ljuta i ne znam šta još   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Najgore od svega je to čekanje koje mi sada prolazimo jer nitko ne zna kako raditi a klinike ne rade dok se ne izdaju pravilnici. To može biti sutra a može biti u 12mj. Ja ću poluditi, jedva preživim od jednog aih do drugog i na kraju mi netko priopći da ću taj drugi čekati do daljnjega. :? 
Ne zna šta reći, totalno sam sluđena sa svime, stalno sam na netu, tražim, čitam, pišem.....
Da li je tko naručen u skoro vrijeme na postupak da nam kaže šta se događa?????

----------


## Jim

> nažalost, dijelim tvoju bojazan jer sam čula i kolegice koje kažu da ako je bog odlučio da netko ne treba imati djecu, da to onda ljudi trebaju i prihvatiti. nemalo sam bila zgrožena što čujem tako nešto iz usta psihologa!
> zato, raspitajte se dobro kod koga ćete!




Koliko srce boli kada čuje ovakve stvari, pa zašto smo toliko obilježeni, zašto nam to rade, zar na ovakvu bol koju nosimo i na ovakav križ moraju stavljati još suza i muke.
Nisam zlobna ali voljela bih da osjete samo na jednu minutu moju bol i nemoć kada nakon negativnog testa sjedim na podu u kutu sobe i plačući molim Boga da se ujutro ne probudim   :Crying or Very sad:  da već prestane ova bol koja me razdire.

----------


## martha

jel netko dobio potvrdu pravnika? u klinici prihvacaju i potvrdu javnog biljeznika pa bih molila da ako je netko negdje ishodio takvu potvrdu, da javi gdje ju mozemo dobiti (ili na pp ak ne moze javno).
hvala

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje!
Upravo sam pročitala vaše postove i nisam se iznervirala jer je to već danima meni prešlo u normalu. u 06/2009 sam imala moj (naš) prvi IVF (Petrova), koji nije stigao do transfera zbog nesazrijevanja stanica. Prošli petak sam trebala krenuti na prirodni, koji je zaustavljen našim divnim zakonom. I tako smo danas mm i ja išli dati krv za hepatitis i HIV, u ponedjeljak idemo vidjeti i poslušati psihijatra, a onda i kod pravnika. Pitam se samo, zar nam nebi morali osigurati psihološku pomoć NAKON NEUSPIJELIH pokušaja, a ne da nam to bude preduvijet pri IVF, ICSI...
Što se markera tiče, slažem se, ali PSIHIJATAR?! Zar smo mi ludi ako samo tražimo da budemo roditelji ili...?

----------


## Nene2

> ! Zar smo mi ludi ako samo tražimo da budemo roditelji ili...?


Naravno da nismo, samo živimo na pogrešnom mjestu u pogrešno vrijeme i mora nam svima biti misija promijeniti to!

----------


## pino

Snjezan   :Love:   sve se to da produrati, ali grozno je to sto ako dobijes 10 stanica, a nijedna ti se ne oplodi, po novom zakonu moras proci cak 4 postupka da to otkrijes... A koliko je to vremena... 

Svakako nam javi sto je i kako bilo na psiholoskom savjetovanju, pliz...

----------


## Snekica

danas idem do javnog bilježnika pa vam javim šta kaže, i sve šta novog saznam, javim obavezno!

----------


## linalena

Mi još nismo ni počeli, čekamo nalaze pa na VV, kada, kako, kojim redom a sada se pitam i zašto - ne smijem se pokolebati

meni samo teku suze, osjećam se ulovljena u zamci, stisnuta i okovana, uplašenan i neizrecivo tužna

----------


## bublica3

cure ja u srijedu idem na psihološko savjetovanje privatno o svom trošku. Jako mi je teško i ne znam kako da izdržim ovaj pritisak, zanima me dali će mi pomoć.

----------


## Nene2

:Sad:   Joj cure nemojte klonuti duhom! To što je zakon loš, ne znači da neće biti uspješnih postupaka!


Situacija je grozna, ali za one koji će nastaviti s pokušajima u HR, ona je i dalje šansa za roditeljstvo. U međuvremenu treba napraviti sve što možemo da zakon padne, ali nemojte gubiti nadu  :Heart:

----------


## ivana78

Eto, mi bili jučer, jer smo u subotu krenuli sa bockanjem, a u ponedjeljak mi je sestra rekla da bez obzira što smo stari moramo imati sve papire.
Otišli smo kod mr. psihijatrije i doktorica se sa nama toliko smijala na "zakon" da je ordinacijom sve orilo....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , popričali , platili 240,00 kunića, "dobili papir"  i to vam je to....

----------


## Gabi

> Otišli smo kod mr. psihijatrije i doktorica se sa nama toliko smijala na "zakon" da je ordinacijom sve orilo....    , popričali , platili 240,00 kunića, "dobili papir"  i to vam je to....


Lako se njoj smijati kad će po svakom paru staviti 240 kn u džep   :Sad:  . Toliko o besplatnom IVF-u koji nam stalno guraju pod nos. Ali dobro, bolje i tako nego da mi tamo ispire mozak. A koliko košta pravno savjetovanje? Zar nije rečeno da klinika koja se bavi MPO-om mora osigurati ova savjetovanja besplatno (negdje je napisano, ali nemam živaca sad to tražiti)? Mislim da ću ja lijepo napraviti pauzu do proljeća jer bih uz sve ovo mogla bankrotirati prije odlaska u Mb.

----------


## pino

grozno, 240kn
za smijeh terapiju

----------


## reba

Mi smo pravnika i psihijatra zajedno 100 kn platili,uglavnom smo se smijali jer nam nisu imali šta za reći i bili gotovi za 5 minuta,sve u svemu bacanje novaca.

----------


## Amalka

....mi smo pravnicu platili 200kn,da napiše izjavu da smo upoznati sa člankom tim i tim....i..bla,bla...
mm je tražio od svoje opće doktorice uputnicu za psihića...došao je hitno na red za tjedan dana,nešto je svojim rukopisom napisala da smo sposobni i mm i ja,mada ja nisam ni bila prisutna..i nismo to ni platili....ako država nije napravila i pripremila nekakve obrasce,nije skoro ni važno šta piše na tom papiru,važno je da smo odradile što se od nas traži...

----------


## ivarica

amalka, imas li mozda papir pravnice, tj kopiju istog?

mozes mi ga poslati (precrtaj markerom osobne podatke), vazno mi je jer nas mnogi zovu, ne samo pacijenti nego i pravnici i institucije

----------


## Amalka

...nadam se da je tošto sam ti poslala u redu...  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Evo friske informacije u Vinogradskoj je organizirano sve i pravnik i psihijatar i ne placa se nista.Ja idem iduci petak k njima pa ću vam napisat o čemu smo čavrljali

----------


## marta26

lastavica, kako je bilo u vinogradskoj? i jel i parovi koji su vec bili u postupku moraju na ta savjteovanja, nacula sam da od 1.1. moraju svi, pa me zanima. vjerovatno sam dobro cula :/

----------


## kika83

Ja mogu napisat za kbc Rijeka da se uputnicom ide kod psihologa i kod pravnika i ništa se neplaća. Ja sam stara pacijentica i svejedno to moram obavit.

----------


## marta26

ako netko zna koliko kod privatnika kostaju ta pravna i psiholoska savjetovanja, inace, u braku smo, pa jos taj dodatni papir ne treba. isse, opce ne vjerujem kaj pisem, nisam ni sanjala da cu morati kod psihica zato jer zelim bebu  :Nope:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja idem 26. 1. psihijatru - postoji li kakav obrazac ili oni to iz glave pišu na komad papira?

----------


## BHany

ne postoji obrazac (zakonski propisan)

ovdje imaš neke primjere kako izgleda
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

----------


## BHany

hajde da i ovdje pitam

jesmo li tijekom ovog topica (ili nekog drugog) otkrili odgovor na pitanje iz drugog posta (a ja nisam upratila)

da li će to biti dovoljno obaviti jednom ili moramo prije svakog postupka ponovo na savjetovanja? mislim, logično je da ne...ali logika sa svim ovim tako i tako nema nikakve veze...

----------


## Pinky

meni su rekle pravnica i psihijatrica da mi potvrde vride od sada pa nadalje za svaki postupak u rh...
i logicno mi je da nisu jednokratne.

----------


## taca70

BHany, svakom normalnom covjeku je logicno ovo sto je Pinky napisala ali u Zakonu pise prije svakog postupka MPO da je potrebno obaviti savjetovanje tako da vec vidim da ce biti svakakvih tumacenja. Ipak, trebali bi barem nesto napraviti u nasu korist i smanjiti svo to besmisleno maltretiranje. Vidjet cemo kakva ce biti iskustva.

----------


## BHany

u članku 8. piše ovako 



> Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje za bračne drugove obvezno je prethodno pravno te psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje.


Dakle riječ 'svih' se može tumačiti kao - prije svih kao npr. IVF, ICSI, IUI, ED i ostalo 
ili kao - prije svih kao svih postupaka jednog para...

e sad, ja sam skeptična koliko će oni koji su smislili takvu glupost, biti blagonakloni u davanju tumačenja, a u smislu olakšavanja nama pacijentima - poučena lošim iskustvom  :/ 
zato sam i ja napisala gore da logika nema puno veze s ničim ovdje

no, mislila sam da se možda već netko susreo s tumačenjem klinika, odnosno da ide 2. put od početka primjene zakona

----------


## Pinky

znam curu koja je isla na sd kad sam ja isla na cito, njoj nisu trebali NIKAKVI papiri, a bio joj je 1. ivf, a meni su trebali svi, bio mi je 2., pa sad ti razumi ista...

----------


## taca70

> Dakle riječ 'svih' se može tumačiti kao - prije svih kao npr. IVF, ICSI, IUI, ED i ostalo 
> ili kao - prije svih kao svih postupaka jednog para...


BHany, ovo je i mene zbunilo kad sam citala jer se moze tumaciti ovako kako si napisala. Kako god bilo voljela bih da se vise pise o iskustvima sa pravnog i psiholoskog savjetovanja kao i informacije gdje se sve mogu obaviti.

----------


## Tibi

ja samo očekujem da će mi uzeti novac i izgubit ću vrijeme na gluposti. Samo još treba da mi zbog toga prolongiraju postupak   :Mad:  ...
Da su ovo organizirali prije 10 godina kad sam kretala u MPO onda ok, ali sada bih ja njima mogla održati vrlo opsežno predavanje (kao i većina vas tu - nažalost).

voljela bih da je nekome bilo stalo kad sam u tugi, suzama i boli ležala u bolnici nakon gubitka mojih curica. Tada apsolutno nikog nije bilo briga za moje psihološko stanje!!!!

Sorry na ogorčenom postu - morala sam to reći   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Tibi, debeli potpis na sve što si napisala  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> voljela bih da je nekome bilo stalo kad sam u tugi, suzama i boli ležala u bolnici nakon gubitka mojih curica. Tada apsolutno nikog nije bilo briga za moje psihološko stanje!!!!


  :Heart:  ! 

Da, to je apsurd - naturaju nam, u stvari, psiho-procjenjivanje-administriranje (ne znam nikoga tko nešto stručnije zna o aspektu neplodnosti, barem dosad se za tako nekog nije čulo, znam da je netko (možda A.M.?) na VV-u provodio neko psiho istraživanje pred jedno biće 4 godina) di nije ključno, a tamo gdje je životna potreba - tad muk i samoća i samopomoć, u ogromnom broju slučajeva (mislim da pomoć postoji jedino u KB Rijeka, ako sam dobro čitala)  :Sad: .

----------


## Pinky

> voljela bih da je nekome bilo stalo kad sam u tugi, suzama i boli ležala u bolnici nakon gubitka mojih curica. Tada apsolutno nikog nije bilo briga za moje psihološko stanje!!!!


uf ovo isto sam ja izrežala na jadnu psihologicu. di ste kad nam tribate? a ne da ja krvava nakon punkcije plazim po gradu u potrazi za psihijatrom i pravnikom   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   pa krvarim ko prase jos 3 dana   :Evil or Very Mad:   vecu mi je to psihicku stetu prouzrocilo nego ijedan postupak

----------


## ZAUZETA

Danas sam bila kod psihijatrice na razgovoru, žena i sama sablažnjena dodatnim poslom. Svjesna i sama da mi nemože ni pomoći ni odmoći, sastavila nekoliko rečenica na papir, sestra poštambiljala i doviđenja.   

Išla sam na uputnicu i čekala mjesec dana, nisam ništa platila (imam dopunsko) Forumašica Gosparka nam je nabavila popis obiteljskih centara gdje se može zatražiti i psihološka i pravna potvrda, besplatno, pa ako kome treba  
Popis obiteljskih centara u RH : http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja sam danas išla na dogovor za AIh, sva sretna opet krećem od ovoga mjeseca(morala napraviti pauzu nakon vanmaterične t.) došla jutros u bolnicu...čekala red sat.dva.napokon došla na red i sva sretna pitam doktora kad krečemo i da mi da klomifene. No međutim dobila sam papir u ruke o naputku šta sve trebam skupiti da mogu u bilo kakav postupak.Super ode ovaj mjesec......  Ma ok mi je još i to psihološko(što se mora mora se)  ali ćemu PRAVNO SAVJETOVANJE, pa ne rastajem se ili nisam nikoga oštetila, samo želim obitelj.
Ne kužim baš što je to točno. Jel mi može to bilo koji pravnik da ti potpis ili štali več??

----------


## Tibi

corina mislim da su se klinike organizirale i da možeš kod njih to obaviti. Ne znam u kojoj si bolnici, ali znam pouzdano da su na Vuku Vrhovcu i u Vinogradskoj to organizirali, a termin za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje zakazuješ kod med.sestre.

----------


## corinaII

Nisam još stigla do Zagreba, doktor mi je u Zadru rekao da probamo s još jednom-dvije inseminacije pa čemo onda dalje.........

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja sam jutros bavila svoje psihološko savjetovanje ali doktorica nije znala što točno napisati,a valjda če proči kod doktora.U nalazima od mene i muža samo stoji da smo prošli savjetovanje u svezi provođenja postupka MPO. Te nam je napisla osnovne podatke. kako se zovemo, koliko godina, stručna sprema i da nam je psihički status uredan.
A sada da pitam i jedno glupo pitanje! Pravno savjetovanje dali vršim kod javnog bilježnika ili kod odvjetnika pošto moja bolnica u Zadru nema pravnika.?

----------


## marijana zd

Corina II ja sam psihološku procjenu obavila u centru za obitelj kod male pošte i tamo sam dobila potvrdu na kojoj su se potpisali psiholog i pravnik, a po drugo mišljenje doktora sam išla u bolnicu kod dr Matasa.

----------


## corinaII

A jeli možda imaju neki br telefona za naručiti se. Ja stvarno neznam di je to točno kod male pošte.

----------


## Ginger

to ne bi trebala biti procjena, nego savjetovanje
nažalost, mnogi to krivo tumače, namjerno ili slučajno, tko bi ga znao....
ponižavajuće u svakom slučaju  :Sad:

----------


## pino

Ovo je link na korisne stvari, a izmedju ostalog ima i gdje obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje (a da nije u bolnici), i kako izgleda obrazac potvrde
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...d=36&Itemid=63

----------


## marijana zd

CorinaII imaš pp

----------


## corinaII

:Kiss:   hvala ti

----------


## tikica_69

Ja se uopce ne bih zacudila da ti papiri od savjetovanja vrijede recimo samo tri mjeseca kao i rodni listovi. Mislim, ne pada mi na pamet sto bi se na rodnom listu moglo promijeniti da mora biti 3 mjeseca star, pa me ni ovo ni najmanje ne bi zacudilo.

----------


## Pinky

pa cuj, ako ce mi milinovic dati svako 3 miseca (kao nezaposlenoj osobi ) dodatnih 400 kn za ta 2 papira, ici cu sjest kod ljudi

----------


## tigrical

Pričala sam s curama koje idu u postupak u KBC Rijeka, tu je organizirano psihološko savjetovanje, traje sati i pol do dva??? i ispunjava se neki test cca pola sata!!! Pazi test??!

----------


## Jim

Cure molim vas pomagajte...gdje ići na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje???????

----------


## jadro

Jim, vidim iz potpisa da se spremaš na SD, provjeri imaju li oni organizirano. VV i Vinogradska imaju...po odgovoru Ministarstva, ti možeš obaviti to u npr. Vinogradskoj, i s tim papirom otići na SD, ali onda bi SD trebao refundirati to Vinogradskoj (jer kao njihovi ljudi su to napravili za vrijeme svog vremena za drugu kliniku). Pravnica u Vinogradskoj kaže da to vrijedi jednom zauvijek.

----------


## Jim

Na SD još uvijek nije organizirano. Moramo se snaći kako znamo!

----------


## gupi51

Jim, Ovdje sam našla da obiteljski centri besplatno mogu izdati takve potvrde. Pogledaj malo:  http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...d=36&Itemid=63

Jedno pitanje i s moje strane, da li se netko iz županije u kojoj nema obiteljskog centra može obrati u obiteljski centar npr u Zagrebu?

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/neplodne-p...rijeti/161143/

----------


## miška

Cure,da li je koja od vas bila u onom obiteljskom centru u Borovju i da li oni izdavaju ove potvrde koje nam trebaju i ako da,da li se treba i naručit?

----------


## pino

Molim vas glasajte na anketi da li vam je obavezno psihološko  savjetovanje bilo korisno, ovdje: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=11&Itemid=90

----------


## pino

miška, sigurno se moraš naručiti, jer oni to imaju jedanput tjedno (to je Ob. C. u Zagrebu, jelda?). Tako da najbolje da nazoveš. I nadam se da ćeš nam prenijeti utiske!

----------


## miška

Pino,taj centar se nalazi u Zagrebu i evo,danas sam ih zvala i naručila se ali mi je teta preko telefona rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti 5 puta kod njih i tada dobiti potvrdu (naravno nisam pitala zašto toliko puta,kao da idem na seansu).Javim kako je prošlo...prvi dan je 16.3.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ali mi je teta preko telefona rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti 5 puta kod njih i tada dobiti potvrdu


 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## aenea

> Pino,taj centar se nalazi u Zagrebu i evo,danas sam ih zvala i naručila se ali mi je teta preko telefona rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti 5 puta kod njih i tada dobiti potvrdu (naravno nisam pitala zašto toliko puta,kao da idem na seansu).Javim kako je prošlo...prvi dan je 16.3.


5 puta!?!?! :Shock: 
Tko zna, možda vam/nam naprave i genetsku analizu da se vidi hoćete li biti u stanju stvoriti plavokoso i plavooko dijete blijede puti :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

Fakat nam savjetovanja evoluiraju..prvo test, sad 5 seansi..možda ćemo uskoro morat proći 2 godine predavanja i završni ispit da dobijemo dozvolu da nam se oplodi 1 jajna stanica, a ukoliko poželimo 2, to će biti 4 godine i diplomski. 3 dobiješ nakon magisterija. I taman dođe penzija i imaš vremena hodočastit po klinikama. 
Ministarstvo smiješnog hoda mi djeluje kao ozbiljna institucija.

----------


## Nene2

da, bilo bi smiješno da nije istinito! 

kakvih 5 puta, očito su neplodni u RH postali odličan materijal za eksperimente! 

Evo dio odgovora *Hrvatske psihološke komore* na tekst objavljen u VL na ovu temu:

- Vezano uz naplatu izdavanja Potvrde o provedenom  savjetovanju, mišljenja smo da ukoliko se osobe obraćaju psiholozima –  privatnicima (u konkretnom slučaju za izdavanje Potvrde o provedenom  psihološkom savjetovanju u procesu medicinske oplodnje), psiholog-  privatnik određuje način naplate svoje usluge. Pri tome je potrebno  objasniti osobama koje takvo savjetovanje traže, da oni sve svoje  usluge, pa tako i ovu, moraju naplatiti, a da osobe uključene u postupak  medicinske oplodnje, ukoliko ne mogu ili ne žele platiti, takvu uslugu  mogu zatražiti u sustavu zdravstva „na uputnicu“ ili u drugim  ustanovama, npr. obiteljskim centrima koji takvu vrstu usluge pružaju  besplatno. 

- Aktualizirani problem upotrebe  nekih psihodijagnostičkih sredstava u procesu psihološkog savjetovanja  parova u procesu medicinske oplodnje zadire u samu psihološku struku.  Načelno se preporučuje u procesu psihološkog savjetovanja stavljati  naglasak na pomagački i suportivni aspekt, a ne psihodijagnostički.  Ukoliko je upotreba upitnika upotrijebljenih u procesu psihološkog  savjetovanja usmjerena na *dobrobit* osoba uključenih u  medicinsku oplodnju i kao dodatna *pomoćna metoda psihologu*  u pružanju što kvalitetnijeg oblika savjetovanja, opravdava se njihova  upotreba. Odluka o korištenju psihodijagnostičkih sredstava mora  proizaći iz procesa savjetovanja i zajedničkog stava  psihologa-savjetovatelja i savjetovanih osoba o svrhovitosti i potrebi  za korištenjem takvih postupaka. No, korištenje psihodijagnostičkih  sredstava ne smije biti uvjet za izdavanje potvrde. Pri tome je važno  naglasiti da primjena upitnika kojima se procjenjuju neke psihološke  karakteristike osoba uključenih u medicinsku oplodnju bude u skladu sa  Zakonom o psihološkoj djelatnosti i ne služi u svrhu diskriminacije ili  isključivanja osoba iz procesa medicinske oplodnje. U određenim  slučajevima postoji praksa upotrebe upitnika u procesu psihološkog  savjetovanja kojima se usmjerava samo savjetovanje u pravcu što  kvalitetnijeg uočavanja eventualnih problema koje osoba ima i evaluacije  postupka savjetovanja. Ukoliko osobe uključene u postupak medicinske  oplodnje tijekom procesa savjetovanja *odbijaju* upotrebu  upitnika, treba se poštivati njihova odluka, ali i psihologu omogućiti  procjenu o nastavku savjetovanja bez dobivenih informacija. 

cijeli tekst imate ovdje http://www.psiholoska-komora.hr/inde...d=398&Itemid=1

----------


## pino

Ajme meni, 5 puta!!! Meni je zarucnicki tecaj u crkvi bio kraci od toga! Jao to je stvarno za posizit - iz potpisa ti vidim da si bila na 7 IVFova - ti mozes i doktorat napisat o psihickim posljedicama lijecenja, a kamoli nju poducit...

----------


## taca70

To je upravo ono sto mi je rekla gospoda u Obiteljskom centru kad sam zvala za bratica da to nije samo da dodu jednom i dobiju potvrdu a ja sam ostala skroz zbunjena jer sam mislila da me mozda nije dobro shvatila za sto mu treba potvrda.Ali to ipak znaci da su smislili neki plan rada za MPO parove samo mi nije jasno cemu 5 dolazaka?

----------


## Ginger

ovo postaje sve gore i gore...strašno...
a odgovor komore - i mislila sam si da će štititi svoje... ma zbljuv

----------


## mare41

ne vidim da je organizirana psihološka pomoć ljudima koji prolaze životne tragedije, moraju sami tražiti i snalaziti se...a kako će Obiteljski centri imati vremena za svoj stvarni posao-pomaganje obiteljima s različitim problemima ako imaju vremena nametati po 5 seansi ili testove ljudima kojima ta pomoć nije potrebna niti željena nego zakonski nametnuta?

----------


## Jim

Drage moje Rode koje ste u Slavonskom Brodu ili okolici a trebate ići na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje...u SB ima privatni psihijatar (savjet 200kn) i odvjetnik (savjet 200kn) kod kojih možete dobiti potvrde za 5 min i već imaju iskustva u pisanju istih.
Ako kome treba nek mi se javi na PP.

----------


## milivoj73

Tko izdaje ove potvrde? 
Da li može izdati bilo koji pravnik koji ima svoju kancelariju?
Da li vrijedi potvrda jedne naše prijateljice koja radi kao psihologinja u srednjoj školi?

----------


## bublica3

*Milivoj* evo baš danas idem u Obiteljski centar u Splitu, (postoji u svim većim gradovima) navodno bi oni mogli izdat potvrde. Naravno besplatno. Javim vam sutra. Danas idem kod pravnika, a sutra u psihologa.

Mislim da potvrdu može izdati bilo koji pravnik i bilo koji psiholog ili psihijatar. Vjerujem da moraju imat pečat.

----------


## tini

Kod nas u Ri je to organizirano u bolnici i to psiholog na jednu uputnicu za oba partnera,a pravnik besplatno i bez uputnice samo se naruči za termin na odjelu humane reprodukcije...

----------


## Maybe baby

Mene zanima da li se potvrde mogu dobiti u obiteljskom centru koji se nalazi u gradu? Konkretno ako ima netko iz Varaždian za takvu inf.? i još jedno pitanje. Ja ću sada u 3. mj prvi puta na VV pa me zanima da li mogu ja već sad ići po te potvrde?

----------


## bublica3

Bila sam danas u obitejskom centru u Splitu kod pravnice. Jako ljubazna gospođa, malo smo popričali o svemu naravno najviše o apsurdnom novom zakonu,.. Njima je jasno da su ovo loše odredbe zakona,.. da ne duljim. Ja sam joj bila unaprijed telefonskim putem već objasnila problematiku (pošto smo prvi koji su se javili u ST) i ono šta mi treba, rekla sam joj da se raspita u drugim centrima jer su u Dubrovniku i Zagrebu već izdavali potvrde. Rekla je da su kontaktirali ministarstvo i da su dobili odobrenje da mogu i oni izdavati te potvrde. Malo nam je pojasnila pravnu stranu cijele priče i to je to. Sutra idemo kod psihologice, pa će nam dati obe potvrde. 
Rekla je da su tu za sve parove koji trebaju potvrde, da žele pomoći u već teškoj situaciji !!!

HVALA IM!

TRG FRANJE TUĐMANA 3. (Na Rivi kraj Sv.Frane, ulaz između mjenjačnice i trgovine vinima) 3.kat
tel.021 384 364
Gđa. pravnica Marina Pokrajac (četvrtkom popodne je u centru)

----------


## bublica3

Danas sam bila na pravno savjetovanje u obiteljskom centru. Pričali smo sigurno sat ipo s psihologicom. Upoznali smo je s našim problemom, ovo je njima sve novo,.. 
Zaključak je da će oni izdavati ove potvrde, ali da ne žele postati ustanova koja će pečatirat i potpisivat potvrde već želi obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje u par sastanaka. Slažu se da je odredba stavljena na krive noge, žele pomoći ali i obavit svoj posao kako oni misle da je najbolje.

----------


## Kadauna

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ajoj...... ma mislim, očito su se konzultirali s kolegama u Zagrebu koji svoje klijente naručuju čini mi se 5x na savjetovanje i tek onda parovi dobivaju potvrdu o psihološkom savjetovanju. Rijeka čak radi višesatno testiranje, ma mislim..... MI SMO GENERACIJA POKUSNIH KUNIĆA, juppi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sorry Bublice, ali mi je više stvarno pun kufer svih koji se pitaju u ovom okruženju novoga zakona. Jadna nam majka ako ovo postane standard u HR, da svi moramo dolaziti po nekoliko puta kako bismo dobili potvrdu o savjetovanju psycho..... Divno, baš me zanima hoće li mi izdati i potvrdu na poslu zbog odsutnosti jer sjedim kod njih 2x na savjetovanju...  :Klap:

----------


## bublica3

Ma imaš ti pravo, oni se samo uče na nama.... riječi su suvišne.

----------


## laky

meni nije jasno jeli moramo i mi na savjetovanje iako imamo dijete i smrznute embrije već???da riješavam to na vrijeme jer ću FET čekati onda duggggggggggggggoooooooooo

----------


## mare41

Tema se zove: što očekivati od pp savjetovanja? A odgovori se pretvaraju u: sve i svašta; očito ide samo na gore, a jednom će i tome doći kraj, samo kad?

----------


## Nene2

> meni nije jasno jeli moramo i mi na savjetovanje iako imamo dijete i smrznute embrije već???da riješavam to na vrijeme jer ću FET čekati onda duggggggggggggggoooooooooo


Ja sam bila na VV u 11mj i nije mi trebalo ništa. Doduše nisam niti pitala treba li mi.  U budućnosti (ako ikada budem išla na nekakav postupak u RH) neću postavljati to pitanje niti ću donositi te potvrde doslovno do trenutka dok me dr ne vrati kući jer ih nisam donijela.

----------


## kiara79

u varaždinu obavljeno P&P,koje je naravno besplatno i došla sam samo jedanput i dobila potvrde psihologa i pravnika...brzo i jednostavno,gotovo za 20 min..Varaždinke i sve ostale kojima nije bed doći u VŽ možete obaviti P&P tamo..

----------


## Maybe baby

Kiara 79 možeš mi molim te reći gdje je u Varaždinu obiteljski centar i da li moramo prvo nazvati ili možemo samo doći?

----------


## miška

Evo drage moje,danas sam bila u centru i mogu vam reći da sam bila ugodno iznenađena.Ne moram ići  pet puta na "seanse" radi potvrde,dapače potvrdu ću dobiti preksutra kad obavim i pravnicu.Psihologica je bila jako susretljiva i dobro upućena u sve naše probleme ,ali ako sam je dobro shvatila,na one spomenute seanse će možda morati oni parovi koji su novi odnosno koji će po prvi put u postupke.Evo,valjda sam nekome pomogla

----------


## Natica

ja sam iz Splita i neki dan smo muž i ja obavili psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. nismo platili ništa, jer je sve organizirano u krugu bolnice, i sve smo obavili u sat-dva. Pravnica nam je rekla da te potvrde vrijede 6 mjeseci, što znači da ćemo po isteku 6 mj. trebati ponovo obaviti savjetovanja, ali da nije 100% sigurna. Možda se drugačije izorganiziraju. Prvo mi je sve to bilo smiješno, ali kad sam malo stala i promislila, moram reći da sam poludila. Ta savjetovanja su stvarno totalno degradirajuća, smiješna, uvredljiva i ne znam koji izraz još da upotrijebim. Neugodno je za doktore/pravnike, jer šta da vam suvislo kažu, a za nas je gubitak vremena (kao da i ovako ne izostajemo stalno s posla) i sve ono što sam gore navela. Umjesto da nam omoguće psihološka savjetovanja, stekla sam dojam da bi se postavilo pitanje da li možemo na slijedeću umjetnu ako vas nađu da posjećujete psihijatra. Dobro je jedna cura prije napisala, di su kad ležimo uplakane... Ljudi, naravno da ćemo obaviti sve njihove nebulozne zahtjeve, ali ovo je stvarno, ali stvarno bez veze!!!!

----------


## pino

Natica, nije samo sest mjeseci. Uopce ne pise u zakonu koliko vrijede, i stvarno bi bilo suludo jos i tako trositi vrijeme i novac. 

Hvala ti na ovom postu jer ja mislim da je ovo prvi put da se javio netko tko je zapravo bio na tim savjetovanjima i zakljucio ovo sto si ti zakljucila (a i mi ostali, ali eto, nekima od nas to ne treba) i to izrekao bas onako kako treba.  :Naklon:  

Da li mozes napisati tko je obavio psiholosko savjetovanje, koliko je dugo trajalo i kako su izgledala pitanja?

----------


## Natica

> Natica, nije samo sest mjeseci. Uopce ne pise u zakonu koliko vrijede, i stvarno bi bilo suludo jos i tako trositi vrijeme i novac. 
> 
> Hvala ti na ovom postu jer ja mislim da je ovo prvi put da se javio netko tko je zapravo bio na tim savjetovanjima i zakljucio ovo sto si ti zakljucila (a i mi ostali, ali eto, nekima od nas to ne treba) i to izrekao bas onako kako treba.  
> 
> Da li mozes napisati tko je obavio psiholosko savjetovanje, koliko je dugo trajalo i kako su izgledala pitanja?


Hvala na podršći. Drago mi je da još netko misli kao ja. Dođe mi da i našem ministru Milinoviću uputim jedan dopis (premda znam da od toga nema puno koristi...). Ja sam, radi svog mira, pisala i Marijani Petir i HSS-u kad je imala one svoje istupe u Saboru. Od HSS-a sam čak dobila i nekakav mail obrazloženja. Nije upitno da ćemo mi otići na sve šta god oni izmisle, ali...
Ovako, na psihološko savjetovanje smo otišli u bolnicu, kod doktora koji je taj dan bio u ambulanti. Znači, u splitskoj bolnici svi doktori provode savjetovanje. Muž i ja smo donijeli svako svoju uputnicu (on od doktora opće prakse, a ja od svog ginekologa). Sve skupa je trajalo 10-15 min. Doktor nam se kao prvo izvinio što uopće moramo doći i prolaziti kroz to, jer na psihijatriji sigurno ima ljudi koji ne bi trebali imati djecu, ali ako nemaju problema s neplodnošću, nitko ih ništa ne pita. Pitao nas je da li smo već bili kod psihijatra, ali da će on svakako napisat da nismo. Ne znam šta bi značilo da jesmo... Kako nam nije prvi put da idemo na umjetnu, dr. je zaključio da nema puno toga što nam on može reći a da mi već ne znamo i to je bilo to. Stisak ruke i puno sreće. 
Što se tiče onih 6. mj. nisam sigurna, jer vjenčani list ne smije bit stariji od 6. mjeseci, a i pravnica nam je rekla da misli da će prije svakog postupka trebat sve ponavljat, ali još nije sasviim sigurna. Za vjenčani list znam da su tražili da ne smije bit stariji od 6. mjeseci. Ali to o tom-potom, stvari će se već iskristalizirat.

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali ja mogu ici na ta pp savjetovanja u split ako cu raditi u zg ivf??

----------


## pino

> dali ja mogu ici na ta pp savjetovanja u split ako cu raditi u zg ivf??


Mozes. ima ih koji su radili u dubrovniku zadru ili puli a postupak je bio u ZG.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pino hvala ti na takvom brzom odgovoru.....ja sam cula da se onda placa??
sad ne znam koga da pitam gdje ici u split....ako neko zna da se javi.....koga nazvati ,
meni je dr. ovako napisao na papir....preporuka glede ulaska u program ivf------jel to ta potvrda pravnika....?

----------


## Aurora*

> meni je dr. ovako napisao na papir....*preporuka glede ulaska u program ivf*------jel to ta potvrda pravnika....?


Hm, sto se ovog tice, meni se cini da bi se to prije moglo odnositi na drugo misljenja, nego na potvrdu pravnika.  :Unsure:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa izgleda  tako......ali ja sad ne kuzim...danas  sam bila kod dr.  vidio je moje nalaze....imam misljenje drugo od dr. Šparca, gdje pise  ovako"   ako ovaj AIH ne uspije, indicirano je pristupit  izvantjelesnoj oplodnji"   ....zar to nije to?

----------


## Aurora*

> pa izgleda  tako......ali ja sad ne kuzim...danas  sam bila kod dr.  vidio je moje nalaze....imam misljenje drugo od dr. Šparca, gdje pise  ovako"   ako ovaj AIH ne uspije, indicirano je pristupit  izvantjelesnoj oplodnji"   ....zar to nije to?


To bi onda trebalo biti to! Mozda dr. nije dovoljno pazljivo pogledao taj nalaz ili ti je jednostavno dao cijeli spisak pretraga koje trebas napraviti. U svakom slucaju, osim drugog misljenja trebas svakako jos i potvrdu pravnika kao i potvrdu psiholoskog savjetovanja.

----------


## pino

pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje mozes napraviti besplatno i bez uputnice u obiteljskom centru u splitu. ovdje imas kartu s brojevima tel. i adresom
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63
bilo je vec iskustava od tamo. prvo su rekli da moraju ljudi dvaput dolazit na psih. savjetovanje, ali ne daj se zbunit jer ti vjerojatno vec sad znas vise od psihologinje o neplodnosti - samo pitaj a zasto moras dolazit dva puta, sto ti ima rec sta ti vec ne znas (naravno, lijepo uctivo fino). Druga mogucnost je ici po uputnice (ti i TM odvojeno) pa onda na firule kod njihovog psihologa - vidi gore iskustvo od Natice.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pino hvala  puno...nazvat cu taj obit. centar u spliitu i dogovorit termine.....znaci  te potvrde kod njih ce vrijedit?

----------


## bucka

mislila sam poslati upit MZSS-u, ali možda i netko od vas zna!
da li dipl. pravnici moraju ići na pravno savjetovanje prije MPO postupka?

----------


## pino

ja bi u tom slucaju sama sebi napisala potvrdu  :Grin:   jer nikakvo dalje objasnjenje osim toga da potvrdu i savjetovanje mora obaviti pravnik NE POSTOJI, dakle zašto ne savjetovati sam sebe
doktora ne zanima tko je potvrdu potpisao i štambiljao, glavno da potvrda postoji
u najgorem slučaju - ne baš vjerojatnom - ode kod nekog drugog
bilo je dosta slučajeva kad su potvrde izdavali prijatelji ili kolege pravnici - pravno savjetovanje nema zadanu formu

----------


## drndalica

ja bi u tom slucaju sama sebi napisala potvrdu  :Grin:  jer nikakvo dalje objasnjenje osim toga da potvrdu i savjetovanje mora obaviti pravnik NE POSTOJI, dakle zašto ne savjetovati sam sebe

 :Laughing:   :Klap:   :Razz:

----------


## anddu

Mi odradili potvrde, a na kraju nam ih nitko nije tražio  :Laughing:

----------


## bucka

> Mi odradili potvrde, a na kraju nam ih nitko nije tražio


gdje ste ih odradili? (može i na pp)
mi zvali obiteljski centar i teta nam je rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti više puta i to u nekim prijepodnevnim terminima (što je nama dosta nezgodno zbog posla), tako da ćemo na kraju vjerojatno obaviti to negdje privatno!

----------


## BHany

da, u zagrebačkom obiteljskom centru je tako...već smo pisali protiv toga :Rolling Eyes:  

možete li to obaviti u samoj klinici, dosta klinika to ima organizirano...ne znam jeste li se raspitali o tome?

----------


## pino

bucka, oni tako kažu da poplaše ljude... koliko sam shvatila to je u najgorem slučaju više puta ukoliko ljudi ne znaju što ih čeka. Jedina osoba s foruma koja je bila u OC, bila je samo jednom iako joj se prijetilo s više puta. Ja bi svejedno probala... ipak 500kn nije malo iskeširati za oba savjetovanja. Druga mogućnost su i uputnice.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> gdje ste ih odradili? (može i na pp)
> mi zvali obiteljski centar i teta nam je rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti više puta i to u nekim prijepodnevnim terminima (što je nama dosta nezgodno zbog posla), tako da ćemo na kraju vjerojatno obaviti to negdje privatno!


 :Confused:  Mi smo išli u Obiteljski centar 2x - jednom pravno, jednom psihološko, termini su bili u 16 i 17 sati, tako da...  :Confused:

----------


## anddu

> gdje ste ih odradili? (može i na pp)
> mi zvali obiteljski centar i teta nam je rekla da ćemo morati dolaziti više puta i to u nekim prijepodnevnim terminima (što je nama dosta nezgodno zbog posla), tako da ćemo na kraju vjerojatno obaviti to negdje privatno!


Odradili smo ih u Obiteljskom centru, ali u Dbk. Išli smo jednom - obavili pravnika pa s pauzom od sat vremena psihologa i odmah dobili potvrde. Ne vidim smisao u odlasku više puta kad nam ni ovaj jedini put ništa pametno nisu rekli.

----------


## anddu

> Dobro je jedna cura prije napisala, di su kad ležimo uplakane...


Upravo sam ja nešto slično pokušavala objasniti psihologu govoreći mu da bi mi imalo smisla kada bi u krugu klinika u kojima se obavljaju postupci postojali psiholozi kojima bi se onaj tko to želi (naglasak na želi) mogao obratiti, na primjer u trenutku kada iz laboratorija izađu i kažu vam 'Ništa od transfera', a vi se pred svima raspadnete u komadiće. Na to mi je rekao: 'Ali nama se uvijek možete obratiti kada mislite da vam pomoć treba'. A dok ja dođem do njega iz Zg već sam na nogama i idem dalje.

----------


## bucka

> Mi smo išli u Obiteljski centar 2x - jednom pravno, jednom psihološko, termini su bili u 16 i 17 sati, tako da...


i ja kazem :Confused:  jer sam ih pitala da li imaju popodnevne termine jer radimo do cca 16h, pa je teta rekla da nazalost nemaju!

----------


## Viola

Mi bili u 4 mj. na pravnom savjetovanju u OC na Borovju, termin u 14, rekli su da rade do 18h.

Psihološko smo obavili na Šalati uz uputnicu, tako nam je najviše odgovaralo, psihološko na Borovju smo trebali imat tjedan dana nakon pravnog 
a to nam je bilo predugo čekati.

Poslije sam negdje pročitala da sad i na Šalati imaju pravnika, mi smo tada bili prvi par na savjetovanju.
U bolnici nas nitko nije tražio ni jednu potvrdu, čak ni nalaze testa na hiv i hepatitis.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> i ja kazem jer sam ih pitala da li imaju popodnevne termine jer radimo do cca 16h, pa je teta rekla da nazalost nemaju!


Pa stvarno mi nije jasno.  :Confused:  Mi smo išli u Borovje, ne znam da li je drugačije na Cvjetnom, ali definitivno imaju popodnevne termine.  :Undecided:

----------


## bucka

ja ni ne znam za OC u Borovju i na Cvjetnom!
na netu našla onaj u Gajnicama i njih sam zvala!

----------


## bucka

ups, sorry!
ja sam mislila da je ulica grada Chicaga u Gajnicama, a zapravo je u Borovju i njih sam kontaktirala!
probat ću opet njih i ove u Preobraženskoj!

----------


## pino

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63
tu je link na google mapu s lokacijama svih obiteljskih centara
ne znam koji bi to bio u gajnicama, zbilja

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ups, sorry!
> ja sam mislila da je ulica grada Chicaga u Gajnicama, a zapravo je u Borovju i njih sam kontaktirala!
> probat ću opet njih i ove u Preobraženskoj!


Pa u Borovju definitivno imaju popodnevne termine, tako da mi nije jasno zašto ti je rekla da nemaju.  :Undecided:

----------


## bucka

ma meni se pobrkale adrese!
bila sam 100% uvjerena da je ulica grada chicaga u gajnicama!
nemam pojma otkud mi to!

----------


## bucka

> Pa u Borovju definitivno imaju popodnevne termine, tako da mi nije jasno zašto ti je rekla da nemaju.


zovem ih u petak onda opet i lijepo cu ih zamolit da nam daju popodnevni termin!

----------


## BHany

Obiteljski centar Karlovačke županije obavijestio nas je je, a mi tu obavijest prenosimo vama...

 U *Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije* može se vrlo brzo, *unutar tjedan dana, bez ikakve naknade*, dobiti uslugu pravnog i  psihološkog savjetovanja koje je zakon propisao prije MPO-a.

 Kod njih to možete obaviti* bez obzira na vaše prebivalište* (znači ne morate biti iz Karlovačke županije), te o obavljenom MPO savjetovanju  dobiti odgovarajuću potvrdu.

 Uz navedeno, podršku nude i kasnije, kad god želite i za tim imate potrebu, a osobito tijekom i nakon MPO  postupka. 

 http://www.oc-karlovac.hr

----------


## eni30

> Drage moje Rode koje ste u Slavonskom Brodu ili okolici a trebate ići na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje...u SB ima privatni psihijatar (savjet 200kn) i odvjetnik (savjet 200kn) kod kojih možete dobiti potvrde za 5 min i već imaju iskustva u pisanju istih.
> Ako kome treba nek mi se javi na PP.


hej jim,pošto sam nova korisnica ne mogu poslati pp,da li bi mi mogla podatak poslati na mail:3008.anita@gmail.com

----------


## tanjam

Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Sa MPO postupcima sam počela 2008. na VV-znači prije novog zakona. Nakon donošenja novog zakona sam obavila još 2 postupka u istoj ustanovi (VV) i nisu me tražili potvrde o p&p savjetovanju. Sad u 2011. idem na 4. postupak u drugu ustanovu (SD). Da li ću trebati obaviti p&p savjetovanje ?????

----------


## Kadauna

ja bih rekla da ćeš trebati, bar po onome što se čita po forumu. No obzirom da si nakon Vuk Vrhovca otišla na S. Duh, najbolje je da tamo pitaš cure jer vas ima više koje ste prešle s jedne u drugu kliniku. 

SRETNO!

----------

